# Boat Junk Yard



## Gulf Coast Outfitters

Crazy question.... Does a boat junk yard exist anywhere, looking for a place to get some parts cheap.


----------



## sosmarine

There use to be one in Mobile somewhere. Not sure if they are still there or want the name is. What exactly are you looking for? There are a lot single boat junk yards around.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters

Ha ha, nothing in particular right now, just bought a 94 Proline 231 walkaround CC, thinking ahead is all.


----------



## wirebiter

There is a place downtown called the Salty dog or something like that. It is on the road going to the shipyard from Garden street just before the little bridge heading towards Navy. Just a little hole in the wall, but has a bunch of used equipment from salvaged boats.


----------



## slanddeerhunter

flounderpounder.com sell salvage part on internet,and in mobile outboard recyclers,but they went wholesale only a couple years back so you have to know someone thats buys from them or someone that works there.but if you need something the guy that works on my motor works there send me a message.


----------



## BananaTom

Scurvey Dog Boatworks and Marine Gear - 103 Myrick Street, Pensacola, FL 32505 850-434-1770. 

Lots of boat parts, most on consignment. If you have never been there, you need to go.


----------



## HAWG HUNTER

There is one up here in Ga, Lanier Marine liquadators , Has a bunch of stuff there on the web


----------



## truklodyte

There is a huge place down towards Clearwater area they have everything imagenable .I will hunt up an address and a web site to an post it later


----------



## BenjaminHernmr

slanddeerhunter said:


> flounderpounder.com sell salvage part on internet,and in mobile outboard recyclers,but they went wholesale only a couple years back so you have to know someone with commercial diving services thats buys from them or someone that works there.but if you need something the guy that works on my motor works there send me a message.


I am looking for junk yards that might have upper bridge for 40 foot trawler.
Mine got destroyed during transport. Any information on how to find boat junk yards would be good.


----------



## BananaTom

BenjaminHernmr said:


> I am looking for junk yards that might have upper bridge for 40 foot trawler. Mine got destroyed during transport. Any information on how to find boat junk yards would be good.


You should see what this place has, he had some junkers last I passed
Scurvey Dog Boatworks and Marine Gear - 103 Myrick Street, Pensacola, FL 32505 850-434-1770.


----------



## BananaTom

Here is one that's gotta go some place - Johnson Beach


----------



## MaxxT

Going to be a lot after the storm....


----------



## lil'skeet

BananaTom said:


> Here is one that's gotta go some place - Johnson Beach
> 
> 
> View attachment 1095866


May be time to change the bilge pump in that


----------



## wld1985

There’s something at the old gulf breeze flea market way in the back, you can see it from 98 some what.


----------

